# Nemesis III -fusion 10



## Sunstar

AKA the Harbinger.

Nemesis II the pico sprang a leak. I had to retire that system and bring over the equipment.

Okay I set this up sunday night I had to get everything in it because I found the holding tank that had my corals in leaking


















Neon goby has lots its mind with all the space.









Hallowe'en crab hanging out by the hammer









Scarlet legged chillaxing in the corner - or having a timeout.









Dendro Enjoying the evening.

I'll try to get a daytime shot with lights on later. its cleared up some.


----------



## Sunstar

Gorilla crab is home and is in my holding tank. He's a big guy.


----------



## Sunstar

Okay, after a lot of search, I found my plastic card in the bathroom. Why there - I have no idea.

Anyway, I finally built what I think is a satisfactory ATO hanger. I initially had my water level too high in the back chambers. And that ATO version had to go. The second ATO version, was magnetic, but that interfered with the switch. So the third one was when I found my plastic card, and I was able to make a hanger - relatively sturdy, with a water feed hole to hold the hose.

It took me a couple shots to find the right level.









the hanger. the black part is not attached, that is what holds the ato - it is original to my pico's system.









Looking straight down. I fed the hose in until it just no longer tinkled on the switch.









I will be re-doing my light fixture's power sometime shortly.


----------



## Sunstar

November 8th. 12:16pm

Yeah I know, usually my posts are like at 12am, this can still happen. tonight after work is maintenance night. I work as a cook in a restaurant, and well, we get off late. I generally prefer it because I don't do early days very well.

This tank will have been running for two weeks tonight. So far I will go over what I have seen in changes and relate them to the previous system and hypothesise what went wrong.

First of all, my mag is extremely low. I am waiting for my IM media basket that also has the mag. I had hoped it would arrive on friday - which was my birthday. But it will probably arrive tomorrow, which sucks because I am going out. I hope I can pick it up in the evening from the post office.

My hardness is rather high. I don't have an RO water supply, so unfortunately I do use tap. Bringing in RO or premixed water is barely an option as I do not have a car. I have a bicycle. Yes it has a trailer, but as I live in an apartment; storing loads of water is not exactly easy. RO system is expensive - it is something I would like to get, but I think that will have to come later. I don't know if there is anything out there I can simply connect up to the tap and run and disconnect later.

Livestock changes:
I am losing one zoanthid as far as I can tell - it may have a single polyp still. It got seriously faded in the pico. I am not sure why exactly but now once again I suspect light. The dimensions of this new tank is the same width (approx) but a bit wider, and higher. I reckon that the lights were dimmed so much the corals were not actually getting enough light, and any higher they would burn. Stuff appeared to just survive. I don't know what the difference between the pico's reboot and the first run because in the first run, stuff seemed to grow intensely well. SPS was somewhat problematic. That is why I avoided them this[the retired pico] time around. I am considering sps again, but only once I get my mag up and my calcium stabilised.

After the shock of tank transplant, all my zoanthids opened up. Including some that had closed just prior to the leak and started to shrink. Some of my zoas had shrunk really tiny, but now htey have opened up and are 50% larger and growing. Others are already starting to look like they are growing new heads and a few - my nuclear green paly, appear to be recovering their spectacular green. incidentally they are no longer stretching for light, But short flat and happy. The signs were there before, but I did not understand them.

the only thing that seems to be stretching for some light is my rockflower and that is because while the move was in progress, she planted her ass on what would be the backside (darkside) of a rock. She'll move I hope. I just hope not on top of my zoas. Only other AWOL creature is my blood red Carpet. I know where she is, and I hope she moves out from there because, she cost enough, and I really would like to see her.

I had taken damage to my Blastomussa during the leak incident. I had no place to really hold the head and I think with it laying on the side, one of the heads started to die off and started to kill another one, I dipped it for a while and it appears to have recovered beautifully. There is still the lost head, but at the rate this guy grows, that won't be a problem in short order. I count at least 7 heads that are big and puffy. I started out with one. I know more had developed, but they might not have done as well as the survivors.

The fish seems happier even.

The condition of my new 10 was I dismantle my old 10. the old 10 was not doing well, and i could not enjoy it as much. I had my inverts in there because they were too large for the pico. All inverts are now in my Nemesis III except the gorilla crab that is enjoying life in the 7.

The third large main rock I need to attach better. I have to go buy some marine putty. And then, and only then, will I add corals to it. But right this moment my gorgeous Hallowe'en Hermit crab is having a walk across it.

It just looks so beautiful and I could not be happier in the moring when I get up, to see the lights on and it looking like a shining jewel.

I am researching chemipure right now and considering it as media for my incoming media basket. That should arrive Monday or tuesday.









Extreme forground: Gorgonian, middle, Rockflower, top left, Metalic GSP, Zoanthid: armour of gods (I think)










Dendros, Trumpet, and zoanthids. Thhe smalls ones are the recovering ones.




























as I was writing this post, and I cross posted it on nano reef, my blood red carpet nem decided to drift to a new location. I shut the pumps down, and stuffed her in a spot. she remained there.


----------



## goobafish

I used chemipure blue in the media baskets, along with filter floss and either polypad or carbon.

My advice would be to either secure RO water, or preferably buy a R/O system as soon as possible. Expensive is a relative term here, I am sure you have spent more on the tank's livestock than the cost of the R/O system. Having consistent water saves you the hassle of trying to troubleshoot around the problem (the quality of the water), which ends up costing you money and time. The longer you go without, the more problems will pop up.


----------



## Sunstar

the question I have what is the smallest system I can have in an apartment? Is it something I can drag out and use when I need it, and if so where on earth do I find one?


----------



## goobafish

Sunstar said:


> the question I have what is the smallest system I can have in an apartment? Is it something I can drag out and use when I need it, and if so where on earth do I find one?


I live in a 1 bedroom apartment and have no problem. Most marine stores should have them.


----------



## Sunstar

Could you suggest a brand I can look into?


----------



## fesso clown

Any 4 stage unit will do, you don't need more. Most units are pretty much the same thing except some have more features. An inline TDS meter is a must and a booster pump is nice to have.... I use the Vertex Puratek. It has it all feature wise. 
You really do need an RODI unit, it ought to be the very first thing on the list. Without it and you are either buying water all the time or worse using tap water and setting yourself up to fail. 
Look for a used unit, you can replace the membrain, DI and sediment filters if needed. 
Watch the classifieds. You should be able to get yourself set up for $100-150... It will pay for itself pretty quick.
I used to live in a small apartment , I would just hook my unit up to the kitchen sink once a week to make water . There is a 5 dollar adapter for the sink.


----------



## Sunstar

I was watching some vids on it. I will set aside some money to buy me a rodi. I have told my husband it could be beneficial to use for wine making or beer making  In the mean time I may get 10 gallons from the health store down the road next week. I now fully understand the reason for using it, and my husband also understands why this is useful. I just purchased a koralia nano 240, but I will see what is left after this paycheck and my primary bills paid.

Outside of using craigslist, where else coudl I find one? Home Depot?


----------



## fesso clown

There are a number of threads on here about the cheapest best place to buy a unit locally.... for sure it is not Home Depot!!! I am on my phone or I would dig
a thread up for you, try the search function. 

they come up all the time in the classsifieds here...


Before I had a unit I would buy 5 gallon jugs at Loblaws. I would be the Distilled water.


----------



## Sunstar

its not that I like to pay more, but usually I go to where the easiest location is. I ride a bike so if its on my route and is easily arrived at, that's where i will go.


----------



## goobafish

Anything with membrane + 3 stages from a reef store should be fine. You shouldn't be buying your unit from anywhere else. Used units are generally a bad option, as the membranes are expensive to replace, it's usually the same as buying new.

Vertex
Spectrapure
Bulk reef depot has one you can order online


----------



## Sunstar

I will look around. I need to save up some money first though. ARE things like TDS meters and whatnot interchangeable between systems? I was thinking buying parts for hte device a head of time and storing htem until I have enough saved up for the main system. I know it sounds funny doing it that way, but I have a savings accoutn I borrow from. I have to pay myself back later. The other things is, I am waiting for elections canada to pay me for my work during the election.


----------



## Kweli

I bought mine at bulkreefsupply.

I got the RO/DI unit with a water holding tank for drinking water. It has been really good.

And you are just in time for black friday deals that should start next week (i think) - i would check our BRS


----------



## goobafish

Sunstar said:


> I will look around. I need to save up some money first though. ARE things like TDS meters and whatnot interchangeable between systems? I was thinking buying parts for hte device a head of time and storing htem until I have enough saved up for the main system.


A TDS meter is $20. The unit is one piece and you can't really break up the cost. You'd be better off selling some coral or fish and getting your R/O system ASAP, rather than keeping the livestock in tap water while you save up.


----------



## larrysy

I was using the RO from Loblaw at $3 per 5 gallon with my 8 gallon tank before I upgraded. One refill lasts me for 1 month.

When I upgraded to 40g, I ordered a unit here - http://www.aquasafecanada.com/products/aquarium-ii-7-stage-ro-di-system.html

I cancelled my order when I saw another hobbyist selling the same unit for a better price. (+1 to buying from another hobbyist)

You can try Kijiji, but the prices are usually higher than the prices in this forum (different target market).



Sunstar said:


> I was watching some vids on it. I will set aside some money to buy me a rodi. I have told my husband it could be beneficial to use for wine making or beer making  In the mean time I may get 10 gallons from the health store down the road next week. I now fully understand the reason for using it, and my husband also understands why this is useful. I just purchased a koralia nano 240, but I will see what is left after this paycheck and my primary bills paid.
> 
> Outside of using craigslist, where else coudl I find one? Home Depot?


----------



## goobafish

Fyi for anyone without their own RODI unit, using distilled water is significantly better than using RO water that had not been deionized. Also, RO units with more than the membrane and 3 stages don't provide much benefit and the filter replacement costs are much higher in the long run. 

There is also some learning you do with the machine, like if you were to run hot water through it you would have to replace everything including the membranes. If you don't change your 3 stages every 6 months, you will have to replace your significantly more expensive membrane that can otherwise last years.


----------



## twobytwo

This is the one I bought for my 120g. I wanted something with a holding tank. I installed it under my kitchen sink. I added an inline TDS meter which shows quality of water in and water out. Then I simply added a DI cartridge. My water now goes from about 144TDS to 0. This brand/company (iSpring) sells direct but I found it a little cheaper for the system on amazon.

http://www.amazon.ca/iSpring-RCC7-L...d_cp_60_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=045M0TJ9DBBDW81J3YYV

For something smaller which you can store and just hook up to a faucet when you need it, this might be good.
http://www.amazon.ca/iSpring-CKC2-3...f=sr_1_28?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1447431082&sr=1-28

Amazon may be good for you because they ship right to your door. If you go with DI, keep an eye out for Resin refills.


----------



## larrysy

You can also get distilled water for Loblaw but more expensive - I think about $7 per 5 gallons.

I have an extra TDS which you can have for $10. You don't actually need one if you're getting prepared water and if you buy an RO/DI unit, they usually include a TDS meter.

Here is a shot of my RO/DI. It's worth every penny. My run-off goes to the washing machine.


----------



## Sunstar

I will check out the black friday sales, and see what my husband says. I have 400 saved right now. I want one with two resin cartridges, and thanks for the heads up about the hot water. And the 6 month change.

If distilled is infinitely better than RO then that should not be a problem. I live right across the street from a supermarket. Only problem is, I do not have the trailer hitch on my bicycle, my husband has it. This also means distilled won't happen until Monday. I will use the remaining tap mix on my gorilla crab's tank until I can get the switch over. I am also gonna see if we got an RODI system at work tonight, if so, I will grab an empy bottle or two and fill it up. They have a tank at work, but apparently the person cleaning it sees no problem with the severe flatworm issue 

Question is - how do I best do this? incorperate some of the distilled/rodi water into existing system, or dump and change 100% My reason is to not shock the system. I can also do small changes every night for a week or two. 

I see that MOPS also has RODI system. Is Bulk reef supply canadian or American?

If there are any links to any sales, Just post them here, I will take a look.


----------



## Sunstar

larrysy said:


> I was using the RO from Loblaw at $3 per 5 gallon with my 8 gallon tank before I upgraded. One refill lasts me for 1 month.
> 
> When I upgraded to 40g, I ordered a unit here - http://www.aquasafecanada.com/products/aquarium-ii-7-stage-ro-di-system.html
> 
> I cancelled my order when I saw another hobbyist selling the same unit for a better price. (+1 to buying from another hobbyist)
> 
> You can try Kijiji, but the prices are usually higher than the prices in this forum (different target market).


Kajiji means I have to travel. I don't have a car, however that aquasafe canada, that link you showed seems promising. I might just order that one.

I am not seeing a faucet connection with this one. Just direct install.


----------



## Sunstar

Okay. Good News. I liked the price I saw, I found the faucet adapter, I saw, I bought I await the shipment. I will order spare cartridges and resin at a later date - after christmas so I can run proper maintenance. They had their products on sale, so after adding the adaptor, and taxes it cost roughly the original price. So this is good. and it was a lot less I was expecting to pay. It comes iwht a handhelled TDS meter, I may still consider an inline one, so I might be up for the one larrysy might offer. 

So soon, very soon I will be on the right track.

The supers apparently put so mething on the tap I cannot get the pit off... argh. them and their stupid water saving crap. - never mind got it off.


----------



## larrysy

I got the attachments to custom fit my faucet from Rona. 

Before the cold weather, my unit is in my garage and I use the runoff to water my lawn.


----------



## Sunstar

I was thinking of using some runoff to water my houseplants


----------



## Sunstar

Just installed if a Hydor Koralia 240. I will get a controller at some point.

Coming soon is a RODI system
Wanted in the future - in random order:
New Skimmer
Controller -for the hydor
I NEED a heat controller.


----------



## Sunstar

I will be picking up my RODI from the post office tomorrow... That was fast. It took 3 days to ship. I bought it on the weekend, and they mailed it monday. From BC. It took 5 for my media caddy days to come from Quebec.


----------



## Sunstar

I temporarily put in a smaller heater into my 10, I removed the other heater as I felt it was danger to my corals. I will be purchasing a new one monday.
RODI is a go. I just changed over my ATO water, cleaning my mixing bucket, unless I can grab a big pickle b ucket from work,


----------



## Sunstar

ooooh rodi water... oooooh :3


----------



## Sunstar

My everything seems happier with the RODI. I did a 98% waterchange, some water was left because the fish was frightened and I couldn't get the little critter out. anyway, I was concerned about my purple ribbon gorgonian being exposed to air. I read somewhere not to do that. 

I matched temperature and salanity. If I had SPS I probably would have done 30% waterchanges until the alk dropped. my alk was very high, hence I was actually looking into the RODI before all of GTA pounced on me. 

As I added the water, everything started to re-open. the gorgonian surprised me as it was immediately open as soon as it was in water and has been open happily since. I feel it looks fluffier and very very nice. it was a bit washed out when I got it, but it has been darkening. It has shed at least once, I added a powerhead to increase flow.

I would take photos but myphone has been lost.


----------



## Sunstar

After a Week of RODI I'd like to put forth some observations.

First of all, I removed the lawn off the back wall before I did the change. It was mostly so I could suck it up. I had seen teh hermits picking at the lawn, as far as they could reach even going as far as pulling themselves mostly out of their shells to eat the lawn. Usually the lawn has grown back well by now, but so far, diatoms are the only thing. And Diatoms are to be expected. 

I made more water last night to top off my reservoir - which no longer has deposit lines.


----------



## Crayon

Congrats on a successful switch over! The trick is now to let everything settle in and adjust normally without trying to tweak it. Watch your levels for everything but don't go crazy trying to improve it until you know how things are going.


----------



## Sunstar

I have had this tank running for a full month on the first.

I just realised my armour of gods have gone from 5 heads to a full 18 since I got it in august with at least 5 more new heads forming. 

SInce I got it, my hammer went from one head to three, and is forming a forth, my trumpet is at two heads, my GSP is dominating its rock. My Dendro has a new head, the mushrooms have mushroomed a bit. I hope the other zoas will perk up, since one grew only one head when I got it and never grew another.

I think I also just got a tiny palythoa grandis.


----------



## larrysy

Congratulations on your tank progress!


----------



## Sunstar

Thank you very much. I am having SO Much fun. Livestock is just really doing well. My trumpet split a new head this month, my hammer is doing the same, if the mouth bubble is an indication. I'd take photos but my camera phone was stolen.

Unfortunately I lost my beautiful goby, but I believe I know what happened. 

I spent a while wondering "what did I do wrong?" 
Was it my chemistry? things seemed quite well and nothing was dead, the corals all looked fine. 
Was it the emerald crab and an ambush attack? Unlikely he was not on scene of the crime, and the ones who were were just dutifully cleaning up. 
Was it the shock of RODI change over? I know the alkalinity was high in the tank before RODI, that was why I was going over. I wanted SPS and some other animals that would probably be more sensitive. But I didn't think it was that. All other parameters were good. 
The fish showed no signs of sluggishness, or illness. It always seemed happy and cute.

I know my tank and as I sat down at my desk that morning and looked in I said "Something's wrong. Where's the fish? And there it was, bright blue (meant it died recently) and being nommed. 

What I think happened:
I recently read on Nano Reef about someone having a blenny that liked to sit on the MP10(or whatever the number was) and she would look for the fish before turning it on.

I wasn't turning it off at night willingly, but the outlet I had been using on the power bar was a bit loose. and if you walked on the carpet near it, it would jiggle and turn off, or on. I think during hte night it might have turned off in such a manner and the little suction cup went in. My husband did not see it in his regular hiding spot. I think he may not have seen it in the pump- because he is not looking in there. So as he passed the tank into the kitchen, stepping on the jiggle spot the pump kicks on briefly and kicks off, but its too late for the fish. The tail is cut off and he drops the the sandbed below. where Pumpking and Scarlet come around and have brunch. 

I am thinking of putting mesh over my powerhead so fish can't get in and I found a more stable spot for the plug.


----------



## goobafish

My blennies hang out on my mp10 and gyre, and they turn on and off with no problem, they just move. The openings are quite small.


----------



## Sunstar

this was.. in the pump. I am just going to mesh the opening to reduce them getting in it. On it is not a problem its the in that worries me.


----------



## Sunstar

definitely see much less hair algae. I had some on the mag float, brought it down for a hermit to munch and it was gone totally. tiny bit on the return pipe. I am watching it. It seems ot become less and less every day. I am convinced, I should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## Sunstar

finally an FTS

I need to do a water change, but I kinda hope my starfish goes a little lower.

anyway FTS: I took it with my tablet cam. I suck at taking photos.

As I said previously, I got two new corals and a starfish. I really hope the starfish does okay. I was a bit concerned with the transition I'd have preffered a couple hours longer than 2.5


----------



## Sunstar

*Wishlist:*

Ecotech Marine Vortech MP10wQD Quietdrive
 NanoBox Tide Plus M - with Decepticon/Starscream/purple custom (gooseneck and bluefish)
 IM Ghost Nano Protein Skimmer - DeskTop
 Battery Backup
 Battery air pump
  A few new test kits.

I am considering ordering this in a prioraty order. I really want to get a bat backup, so suggestions as to what brands are good and reliable. the MP and the Ghost skimmer I might consider second hand. Nanobox would clearly be customed....


----------



## appak

Sunstar said:


> I wasn't turning it off at night willingly, but the outlet I had been using on the power bar was a bit loose. and if you walked on the carpet near it, it would jiggle and turn off, or on.


This is giving me chest pains, please replace that power bar...


----------



## Sunstar

I will do that after christmas. I will ask my husband to look at work on boxing day. he works at canadian tire. I get paid on christmas eve and I stand broke right now.


----------



## Sunstar

Not my tank, but a tasty, christmas project. Its my first time making a christmas cake too.


----------



## goobafish

I have the desktop reactor if you're interested, its a wonderful reactor and you can run both carbon and gfo in it. Also you can fit the heater beside it in the chamber. This may be a better option than the skimmer, as it will leave you with no place to put the heater.


----------



## Sunstar

What does it look like and for how much?


----------



## Sunstar

Bummed the starfish didn't make it.

Anyhow, I made this instruction manual for my husband for christmas, in case I need him to look after the tank. its detailed from my own personal experiences. and in my case - what worked for me. It might also be useful for anyone looking after it if I take more than a week off vacation.

Nemesis III Instruction Manual


----------



## Sunstar

I purchased a battery backup air pump. Its better than nothing for the moment. I will eventually get a battery backup system. Hopefully before this summer. was my plan last summer. 

Coral Reef shop was out of test kits and Petsmart did not have the reef crystals on hand. they had them out back but behind stuff they couldn't move. However they are giving me 25% off when I pick it up next week. so all is good.


----------



## Sunstar

Incredibly disappointed  

I bought a firefish yesterday and after 2.5 hours of drip, I put it in. things seemed okay, it didn't like the hydor. I turned that off, and took a nap because of migriane. around 11pm I am checking to see where it could be hiding, and find it being eaten by my hermits.

I am not sure if:
A: it was not doing too well to begin with. it did seem to have a bit of a hungry looking belly. 

B: stress of change of tank

C: hermits got it while in rest. 

I have a Quarentine tank, but I broke it. I am attempting to get some other system setup to quarentine the fish (In future).

I plan to equalise the salinity in the Q T tank then bring it up to my tank levels. mine is at 1.025 and the shop water read 1.022.

I feel so bad. like I failed the little guy


----------



## Sunstar

*Now with Nanobox*

Okay, I keep looking into the light and all I see are spots.

I got a Nanobox Tide Plus M - it was a bit of a nightmare to get set up but so far, so good. Very quiet compared to what I was running. 


















Sashimi 2.0









lots of frags happening. I am needing to get my frag tank set up. using the old light for this.


----------



## Sunstar

My beautiful rescue is recovering. Not sure what her end colours will be like. She was in terrible conditions when I got her, and I managed to injure her in the process. The injury was least of her worries, most of her tank mates and sisters were wiped out.


----------



## Sunstar

March FTS:

Bubbletip is only in there until she can be moved to a frag tank, along with her frag friends.


----------



## Sunstar

My firefish took a leap out of hte smallest space, and I added extra covering to prevent it from getting out, but I presume it simply became a little rocket ab\nd blew past the extra layer. Alternatively, it is one of those teleporting fish. 

I suppose something a bit fatter, like a small royal gramma, I don't know. not much luck with fish these days


----------



## Sunstar

my super springy "bouncy" yuma. I got three of these, one is lost between the rocks. And that was the prettier one because of the pinks it had. The other two - at least one has made a small baby, I will see how that shapes up. Hope to get a few to trade out - maybe for a small fishy, or rotifiers, or whatever. I love how it wiggles.

Its pretty either way.


----------



## Sunstar

April FTS and TDS


----------



## aln

Oo you'll love the nanobox I run one over my spec and I love it! Love your tank BTW! And that's a huge rock nem


----------



## Sunstar

it was a little tricky for me to set up, but once I got through the teething, WOW, man, I have colours like I saw in the coral reef shop! Everything pops and I love it so so much. Almost had it a month and a half. I go by lunar cycle's month. I set mine up on a full moon. 

I had mine custom painted, with markings to represent Starscream


----------



## fesso clown

looking great`!


----------



## Sunstar

thanks. 

Primus me, I had the worst 4 days ever. I had a migraine all weekend, started friday, I managed to get it gone before.... work, and after work it surged back and I had it for 4 days, I had it unil monday night. yesterday I was so whipped I slept a lot and today I had a mildler migraine. I have not been able to get to coral reef shop at all yet.


----------



## aln

Try advil migraine. When I get a killer one it's the only medicine that works. It's a blue gel capsule. Hope u feel better soon. No more Reef stores for Allan cause he's going to get a fly rod  and I really wanna grow out my zoa's into a big cluster


----------



## Sunstar

Small Irony... I had just been telling Red at CRS, that my nem was happy in her egg cup. She moved this afternoon while i was out. Go fig. She nailed my favia, but I got it moved out the way for now. problem is, I had the favia in a shadier area, and that is precisely where the nem planted herself. So she will remain or move. If I can catch her moving, I'll get her into the frag tank, otherwise, guess I am redecorating.


----------



## Sunstar

Okay, been a good long while.

the tank is almost 11 months old, I had a number off issues this summer due to heat and my timidness of getting my lights more intense. lights are m ore intense and head is not currently a problem. Next summer I hope to go with air con, I did have fans on the tank and they did help a huge amount. If I did not use the fans, I would have crashed it back in June when the heat set in.

Rough summer, things are recovering. I did have bleaching, but those have since regained colour. Zoanthids - the ones always giving me problems are still giving me problems.

waterchanges are stil twice a week. minor mid week Major on Sundays.

Some of the corals I got from where I used to work are doing well - too well. I may have to sell them of to people who would give them the love and attention they deserve. (the mother colony of the two leaders are dead now, the restaurant was inept in the care of corals and fish - tragic.



























Bought as a single head.... it was two heads this time last year...

I have some blood red carpet nems.. well one, it recently split.


























My tiny coral croucher:








Very happy to eat from a stick.


----------



## conix67

Hey, looking good! The tank survived this summer without an aircon? Wow, that must have been really tough to deal with! I can't imagine keeping a reef tank without an aircon or a chiller through the hot summer days like this year's. 

Are those photos of an Anemone splitting?


----------



## Sunstar

I had a tank fan set on the tank at all times, the hottest it got was occasionally 85 - at that point all fans in the house got turned to teh tank, and I was dealinbg with nearly 2 gallons a day ATO.

Also, I was extremely careful about cooking. Normally I do canning when the tomatoes are harvested,t his year it was too hot and I felt it too risky for my tank to deal. I gave it a miss.

The small anemone is splitting. I have two now.

OH wow wicked! I see the new crab holding out its fans to collect plankton.


----------



## Sunstar

I don't see my shrimp this m orning, no evidence of it anywhere...


----------



## Sunstar

I decided I have a small black hole sitting in my tank, a small clown vanished in two hours I went to bed and decided trying to sleep was pointless. 

I know its not my crabs or my new shrimp, they are all business as usual. I think its my front and off center micro carpet. it kinda looks "puckered".


So I am now in the market for another clown, juvenile, one slightly smaller than the current one as that one was dominant. Going to be giving my QT a once over as I need to go through that ordeal again. :/


----------



## Sunstar

I am going to confirm it was the anemone. the remains were spat up this evening. the crabs are now having their snack.


----------



## Sunstar

*Happy Birthday Nemesis III*


----------



## conix67

Happy Birthday! Tank looks really good!


----------



## Sunstar




----------



## Sunstar

I bought reef-roids yesterday... holy primus, the feeding response was insane!


----------

